# vivalavirgen



## pepone

Me he topado con esta extraña palabra cual definición indica una persona _irresponsable y despreocupada.
_
Me encantaría saber algunos lares donde la utilizan porque por mis pagos no la he oído.....

......y si usted no es un _vivalavirgen _con todas las letras (y mire que son muchas), si sabe acerca de la etimología de esta palabra que siento que diside con su significado.

Gracias por alivianarme de embrollos.


----------



## Rayines

No, en los pagos rioplatenses (supongo que de las dos orillas) usamos "es un viva la pepa", con el mismo significado pero referido a una situación, no a una persona.
Espera las otras opiniones .


----------



## LorenaMorena

De del diccionario de la Real Academia Española:

vivalavirgen.
1. com. coloq. Persona despreocupada e informal.

www.buscon.rae.es/drael

Saludos -
Lorena


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

pepone said:


> Me encantaría saber algunos lares donde la utilizan porque por mis pagos no la he oído.....


 
Pues te digo que por estos parajes, ciertamente es desconocida esa expresión.

Saludos,


----------



## Argótide

Yo jamás la he oído en México.


----------



## chics

Aquí se usa _viva la virgen_ y _viva la pepa_ como exclamación de _andaa halaaa_ y había oído que alguien sea un _vivalavirgen_ con el significado que dices, pero lo habría escrito separado, no sabía que existiera como palabra establecida.


----------



## Argónida

Por estos pagos sí se usa "ser un vivalavirgen", pero no demasiado, diría yo. Me suena a expresión castellana. ¿Algún castellano que lo desmienta/confirme?


----------



## chics

A mí me suena como pasada de moda, ¿no? Y en general los "ay, la virgen" como algo de la castilla profunda, de las abuelas de Almodóvar y Segura... ¿algún castellano que...?


----------



## Argónida

chics said:


> A mí me suena como pasada de moda, ¿no? Y en general los "ay, la virgen" como algo de la castilla profunda, de las abuelas de Almodóvar y Segura... ¿algún castellano que...?


 
Nos salimos del tema, pero al hilo de tu comentario me viene a la memoria la expresión "¡La _vín_ (virgen)!", que pertenece al granaíno puro contemporáneo. Si oyes a alguien decir eso, es de Graná, seguro. 

"¡Virgen santísima!", por ejemplo, sí me suena así como tú dices, antigua y rural.


----------



## chics

Bueno, me refería a cualquier cosa que contenga "la virgen"...


----------



## lamartus

Argónida said:


> Por estos pagos sí se usa "ser un vivalavirgen", pero no demasiado, diría yo. Me suena a expresión castellana. ¿Algún castellano que lo desmienta/confirme?



Aquí una castellanodescendiente y practicante  a tu llamada: No sé si es o no una expresión que nazca en Castilla pero desde luego sí se utiliza (cada vez menos diría yo, aunque se entienda perfectamente) 

Saludetes.


----------



## Cristina.

pepone said:


> si sabe acerca de la *etimología* de esta palabra que siento que diside con su significado.


*Ser un vivalavirgen/un viva la Virgen*
Ser un informal. Mostrar un comportamiento despreocupado. _Eres un vivalavirgen: te da igual hacer las cosas bien que mal; no te importan los resultados ni la opinión de la gente._ 
La expresión proviene del lenguaje marinero, en el que se denominaba _vivalavirgen_ al último soldado en la formación. Antiguamente, cuando se pasaba recuento de la tropa, todos gritaban el consabido ¡presente!, excepto el último en la formación, que, para invocar la protección de la Virgen del Carmen, patrona de los marineros, gritaba «¡Viva la Virgen!». Solía darse la circunstancia de que el marinero que formaba el último era el más descuidado, el que llegaba tarde; de ahí el significado actual._© Espasa Calpe, S.A.
_


----------



## krolaina

Gracias Cristina por contarnos el origen de la expresión. En cuanto a _viva la pepa, _decir que aquí no se usa demasiado (o casi nunca) pero viene del reconocimiento que se le dio a la primera Constitución en 1812, llamada la Pepa.

"Ser un informal" es, bajo mi punto de vista, lo que mejor define a este _viva la virgen._


----------



## Laztana

Hola,

coincido en que cada vez se usa menos pero aun se oye la expresión "es un vivalavirgen" y también, con el mismo significado, "es un vivalavida" (lo escribo junto por analogía pero no sé si es correcto). Por cierto, creo que sólo se usa con hombres, no me suena para nada que se diga "es un*a* vivalavirgen".
saludos


----------



## Bronte

Hola:
La RAE lo escribe junto y parece razonable, también dice que es común en cuanto al género así que se aplica tanto a varones como a féminas, si bien es cierto que las mujeres no son tan vivalavirgen como los hombres  .
Saludos.


----------



## Namarne

Yo creo que se aplica indistintamente a hombres y a mujeres, lo que pasa es que muchas veces se elude la utilización del género: _Juan/María es un poco viva la Virgen_ (o _vivalavirgen_, por lo visto). 
(Eso no quita que los hombres lo seamos más.)


----------



## Cristina.

*¡Viva la Pepa! Y el pan a tres cuartos.*
Se dice de cualquier alegre desorden. El refrán es alusivo a la Constitución gaditana de 1812, que, además de prometer a los españoles el oro y el moro, fue promulgada justamente el día de San José.

*¡Viva la Pepa! *
En su origen se empleaba esta exclamación como expresión de alegría ante un hecho. Actualmente, aunque también sirve para mostrar regocijo, suele usarse más para referirse a una acción desahogada o inconsciente. _No te apetece ir a trabajar y, hala, ¡viva la Pepa!, te quedas en la cama y no vas._ Se llamó _la Pepa_ a la Constitución que salió de las Cortes de Cádiz en 1812 porque fue promulgada el día 19 de marzo, día de San José. Cuando los patriotas españoles gritaban «¡Viva la Constitución!», pedían con ello la instauración de un régimen liberal y la presencia en España del rey Fernando VII (1784-1833), que estaba en Francia, retenido por Napoleón. Cuando éste llegó, en 1814, lo primero que hizo, contrariamente a lo esperado, fue abolirla e implantar el absolutismo. Los liberales españoles siguieron reclamando la implantación de la Constitución, a la que, como ingenuo truco para evitar ser descubiertos, comenzaron a llamar _la Pepa._ La libertad, desgraciadamente, dio origen al libertinaje, a numerosas revueltas y a la interpretación que hoy damos a la exclamación. 

*Ser un vivalavirgen/viva la Virgen* loc. Ser una persona informal, despreocupada.
_Pues yo creo que Luisa ES UNA VIVA LA VIRGEN que siempre se va de fiesta. © Espasa Calpe, S.A._


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Acá también se usa lo de "vivalavirgen" en ese sentido.


----------



## falbala84

Aquí he escuchado más lo de "vivalavida" que "vivalavirgen"


----------



## Argótide

ToñoTorreón said:


> Acá también se usa lo de "vivalavirgen" en ese sentido.


 
Nunca se la he oído a nadie, Toño.  ¿Qué tipo de persona la usa? ¿Personas mayores nomás, o todos? ¿Tú la usas?


----------



## bb008

Hola

Yo nunca había escuchado lo de *vivalavirgen*, más sin embargo *vivalapepa* en Venezuela se utiliza mucho, eres un vivalapepa, una persona tranquilaza, antiparabólica, despreocupada e irresponsable como indica pepone. 

Incluso esas personas tiene algo de la *Era del Teflón* como digo yo: "nada se les pega, todo le resbala".


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> Hola
> 
> Yo nunca había escuchado lo de *vivalavirgen*, más sin embargo *vivalapepa* en Venezuela se utiliza mucho, eres un vivalapepa, una persona tranquilaza, antiparabólica, despreocupada e irresponsable como indica pepone.
> 
> Incluso esas personas tiene algo de la *Era del Teflón* como digo yo: "nada se les pega, todo le resbala".


 
Nunca había escuchado la expresión, es más no entiendo la relación que pueda tener con una persona despreocupada.

La otra de viva la pepa, si es bastante común.

Por cierto Bb, jamás habia escuchado eso de la "era del teflón". lo de me resbala, si.


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Nunca había escuchado la expresión, es más no entiendo la relación que pueda tener con una persona despreocupada.
> 
> La otra de viva la pepa, si es bastante común.
> 
> Por cierto Bb, jamás habia escuchado eso de la "era del teflón". lo de me resbala, si.


 
Es una expresión poco común, es hacerle entender a las personas lo poco que te importa lo que sea, X, yo la digo mucho: *"Yo soy de la era del teflón, mi amor"* generalmente te preguntan y cómo es eso, entonces tu respondes: *"Nada se me pega, todo me resbala"*.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Bb, de verdad entiendo claramente , la relación de "la era del teflon" , no te preocupes, aunque nunca la había escuchado. (recuerda que tu eres de Caracas y yo de los andes).
La que no entiendo es la relación entre vivalavirgen y una persona despreocupada.


----------



## Argónida

ROSANGELUS said:


> Bb, de verdad entiendo claramente , la relación de "la era del teflon" , no te preocupes, aunque nunca la había escuchado. (recuerda que tu eres de Caracas y yo de los andes).
> La que no entiendo es la relación entre vivalavirgen y una persona despreocupada.


 
Rosangelus, lee el post número 12 de este mismo hilo. Cristina lo explica.


----------



## bb008

ROSANGELUS said:


> Bb, de verdad entiendo claramente , la relación de "la era del teflon" , no te preocupes, aunque nunca la había escuchado. (recuerda que tu eres de Caracas y yo de los andes).
> La que no entiendo es la relación entre vivalavirgen y una persona despreocupada.


 
Ok.

Es que Rosa, no le vemos la relación porque en Venezuela no usamos esa expresión, creo que es extraña eso de *vivalavirgen.*

Según lo que dice Namarne y Cristina, al parecer a parte de despreocupada es una persona fiestera, bonchona, será, necesitamos que alguien nos lo aclaré.

Incluso el *vivalapepa *representa también para nosotros el vivaracho, ese que esta pendiente a ver a quién guisa, le echa una troncoevaina.


----------



## Namarne

Bueno, bb, disculpa, guapísima, pero creo que yo no dije nada de eso (por lo de fiestera sobre todo, creo que no tiene esa acepción, o yo al menos no la conozco). 
Particularmente me adhiero a lo dicho en el post #12, por Cristina..


----------



## bb008

Namarne said:


> Bueno, bb, disculpa, guapísima, pero creo que yo no dije nada de eso (por lo de fiestera sobre todo, creo que no tiene esa acepción, o yo al menos no la conozco).
> Particularmente me adhiero a lo dicho en el post #12, por Cristina..


 

No me explique bien guapísimo, era apoyando lo que tu dijiste en el No. 16 si no me equivoco y el de Cristina que esta más arriba del 12, pero igual leí y ya entiendo lo de *vivalavirgen*. Que impresionante el origen de las expresiones, palabras y oraciones. Por eso cada día es más interesante este foro.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Argótide said:


> Nunca se la he oído a nadie, Toño. ¿Qué tipo de persona la usa? ¿Personas mayores nomás, o todos? ¿Tú la usas?


 
Yo uso más bien "chingue su madre" o "al chingazo" en ese sentido. 

Como el carpintero tenía prisa, hizo todo al chingue su madre y quedó la puerta descuadrada.

Lo de viva la virgen se lo he oído a mi mamá (al referirse a mí).


----------



## Rayines

ToñoTorreón said:


> Lo de viva la virgen se lo he oído a mi mamá (al referirse a mí).


¡Toño me encanta esta ejemplificación con casos reales!


----------



## Argótide

ToñoTorreón said:


> Yo uso más bien "chingue su madre" o "al chingazo" en ese sentido.
> 
> Como el carpintero tenía prisa, hizo todo al chingue su madre y quedó la puerta descuadrada.
> 
> Lo de viva la virgen se lo he oído a mi mamá (al referirse a mí).


 
 Ahí sí me sacas de onda.  Si vivalavirgen se refiere a una persona despreocupada, indolente (¿o se puede aplicar también a situaciones?), ¿cómo es que tú usas la locución adverbial "chingue su madre" en su lugar?  ¿Tu mamá diría que el carpintero hizo todo al viva la virgen? Allí pasa de ser "despreocupado" a ser "despreocupadamente", o más exactamente, "sin arte, descuidadamente", ¿qué no?


----------



## Antpax

Argótide said:


> Ahí sí me sacas de onda. Si vivalavirgen se refiere a una persona despreocupada, indolente (¿o se puede aplicar también a situaciones?), ¿cómo es que tú usas la locución adverbial "chingue su madre" en su lugar? ¿Tu mamá diría que el carpintero hizo todo al viva la virgen? Allí pasa de ser "despreocupado" a ser "despreocupadamente", o más exactamente, "sin arte, descuidadamente", ¿qué no?


 
Hola:

Para situaciones por aquí no me suena que se usa los de viva la virgen, usaríamos "a la buena de Dios" o "al tun tun" cuando algo está hecho desordenadamente. Para explicar que algo no tiene orden o bien es un caos, también usamos la expresión "ésto es un sindiós".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chics

_A la tuntún_... ¡así es como dice mi madre que hago todo!


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Qué te puedo decir. Podría tener 150 años y mi mamá me seguiría recordando que me pusiera en suéter antes de salir.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Y luego está la palabra *vivales*, si bien no creo que sea sinónimo de *vivalavirgen*. Un *vivalavirgen* es un simplemente despreocupado, mientras que entiendo que un *vivales* es un aprovechado. ¿Estáis de acuerdo?

Por cierto, *vivales* no la he oído más que aplicada a hombres... ¿Voy equivocada?


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

En conclusión, vivalavirgen no se usa en Venezuela, me sumo a la lista de los que la están conociendo ahora.

Salud.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá se usa vivales como alguien que está viendo de qué manera joderte económicamente.


----------



## Sandro Amancio

En fin, vivalavirgen es una más de tantas palabras compuestas, así como *donjuán*, *buenamoza*, *carilargo*, *tentempié* (refrigerio, alimento), *nomeolvides* (flor azul de la raspilla), *miramelindos* (otra planta), etc. Hay en la región costera de Colombia una población llamada *Salsipuedes*, que inspiró al creador de una famosa cumbia.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Salsipuedes le llamaban, peyorativamente, aquí al dueño de una tienda que no te dejaba salir si no comprabas algo. Me estoy refiriendo a alguien de carne y hueso, que existe y así actuaba; por razones obvias omito su nombre. Sus descendientes le cambiaron el nombre a la tienda: ahora se llama, orgullosamente, Salsipuedes.


----------



## Raul H

Aquí un castellano de Salamanca. Esta expresión se usa mucho en España, pero por la gente mayor y en zonas rurales más que en las ciudades, los jóvenes ya no usan esta expresión. La verdad es que está lamentablemente en desuso. El significado es amplio, pero se podría traducir como la persona que no presta cuidado a la mesura y se abandona a los excesos de todo tipo, ya sea un derrochador de dinero, o en fiestas y alcohol....  También se podría decir de aquel que solicita la compañia especial y previo pago de mujeres.  

Espero que os haya aclarado algo.


----------

